# High Church vs Low Church



## arapahoepark (Jul 24, 2015)

I am still not quite understanding the differences between low church and high church and where those came about.
It seems modern evangelicalism is very low church while say Anglicanism is high church and many would regard Reformed as a low church. So is Anglicanism high church due to liturgy and an extremely high view of the church to the point that they refuse to seperate or split? I have always seen that as basically being those. Yet, no one should believe that the low church reformed have a low view of the church.
Where does ecclesiology (view of the church) and low vs high church intersect in practice and theology?
I hope what I have said makes sense.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello Trent: 

The terms "high church" and "low church" may have different meanings depending on the denomination concerned. In American Episcopalianism (and British and Canadian Anglicanism) high church more or less equals Anglo-Caltholicism i.e., the 19th century Oxford Movement and their followers who remained within Anglicanism while low church is historic Anglicanism and Anglican evangelicalism (the two are not always the same). In the first volume of Murray's Lloyd-Jones biography one finds a reference to "high churchmanship" in "the Presbyterian sense" which apparently means a man who doesn't believe in para church activiites.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2015)

We can throw a monkey wrench into it by pointing to the Old High Church Anglicans who opposed the Tractarian movement.
http://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Movement-Context-Churchmanship-1760-1857/dp/0521587190

And "High Church" itself can be a slippery term. I've known Reformed ministers who said any form of antiphonal reading or frequent communion is High Church.


----------



## Philip (Jul 24, 2015)

Historically, in the 18th century CofE, the distinctions had to do with strict adherence to the prayer-book rubrics (High Church) vs. a more broad interpretation (low church). Extreme forms of low church observance would be Methodism, which often ignored parish boundaries and brought more lay leadership into the church. In contrast, a high churchman would be more concerned about conforming to structures and traditions.

One example of this was in dress: the 1662 rubrics prescribed Cassock, surplice, hood, and tippet as standard choir dress for a presbyter (high church). A low church minister, though, might instead wear a Genevan gown with preaching tabs, or even simply preach in tabs without a robe at all.

After the methodist movement left the CofE, the low-church (or Evangelical) movement also tended to be Calvinistic, whereas high-church clergy tended to be Arminian. Of course the Oxford movement introduced new complications into the mix.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 24, 2015)

I realize that through the years there have been specific definitions based on particular practices, but in my mind the terms usually come down to a matter of formality in worship vs. informality, and tight liturgy vs. loose liturgy.

There's also a populist vibe going on in "low church." If you sing anything written by Fanny Crosby you are low church. If the preacher wears ecclesiastical garb that would look out of place if he were speaking to the Rotary, you're high church. If neither, you're somewhere in the middle. Pretty simple.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2015)

arap said:


> while say Anglicanism is high church


Anglicanism covers a wide range from high church to low church.


-------

Jack has posted a succinct working test above.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 24, 2015)

arap said:


> I am still not quite understanding the differences between low church and high church and where those came about.
> It seems modern evangelicalism is very low church while say Anglicanism is high church and many would regard Reformed as a low church. So is Anglicanism high church due to liturgy and an extremely high view of the church to the point that they refuse to seperate or split? I have always seen that as basically being those. Yet, no one should believe that the low church reformed have a low view of the church.
> Where does ecclesiology (view of the church) and low vs high church intersect in practice and theology?
> I hope what I have said makes sense.



You might also come across the very different expressions, "High Calvinism" and "Low Calvinism". Search the PB if you're interested in reading threads on this.


----------

